# VMware Workstation + Hardened profile

## otakugeek

hi folks, 

I'm testing the hardened profile, all system and kernel.

so, I use the vmware workstation to work and testing, but now the modules don't load anymore, I need allow the package binaries with "paxctl" or need to do something else

I made backup of my normal system, but of course will be great use the system with more security.

----------

## ShyPixie

What modules? What error?

----------

## otakugeek

the problem with modules was solved, was the network, but now the vmware workstation don't open a vm, when I run a vm the system restart.

seems to me that I need give permission to vmware to load.

----------

## virtguru

 *otakugeek wrote:*   

> the problem with modules was solved, was the network, but now the vmware workstation don't open a vm, when I run a vm the system restart.
> 
> seems to me that I need give permission to vmware to load.

 

Could you be more specific on the errors ? What kernel are you running and what version of workstation is this ? What does /var/log/vmware/hostd.log and /var/log/messages say during this time ?

----------

## otakugeek

I'm using the hardened-sources and the vmware-modules was compiled with pax_kernel.

----------

## virtguru

Whats logged in /var/log/vmware/hostd.log and /var/log/messages when you initiate the start ?

----------

